# Texelstroom ship, looking for dad



## carla_carla (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi, 

My mum is trying to find her dad who was dutch, He worked on the Texelstroom ship that came from amsterdam to hull between 1961-1964, He was a Boatswain (bosun) on the ship.We have a name Cornelius (were not sure if that is a first middle or last name). As far as we know the texelstroom came into hull every 2 weeks. Any information about the crew would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Carla.


----------

